# TheraBand VS Thera Band...difference?



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

I purchased TheraBand Silver tubing on ebay, from the USA, and while waiting I found some locally (Canada) but, the tubing I bought locally is labled as "Thera Band" not "TheraBand" and it is much heavier. Larger diameter and wall thickness.
Does anyone have any idea what the difference is?


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Here is both tubes for comparison


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Is one a latex free product ?


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

thats theraband silver , way to heavy for any practical plinking or hunting


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Interesting... Could one be a fake product?

According to this page: http://www.thera-band.com/store/products.php?ProductID=27

TBS tube should be .200 ID x .125 wall

Can you measure them?

Perhaps an email to Hygenic/TheraBand with the seller details will reveal something fishy.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

The Trademarked name is TheraBand. The Thera Band you have is probably counterfeit. If you want tubing for slingshots, you will be much happier with TheraBand Yellow, Red, or Green. .


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

dankungmaster said:


> thats theraband silver , way to heavy for any practical plinking or hunting


I'm using it on a slingbow. actually....i just use tapered tubs on my target and hunting slingshots...with 3/8 steel shot.....

using a caliper release just to draw the silver back to mt cheek...lol...very strong


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

thanks for the help...still wondering though...

Well, I am thinking the heavier stuff is a non-rubber type....I've seen it posted online before....Jorge Sprave actually used the thicker one in one of his videos....he called it theraband silver...he would know if it were counterfiet, i hope...

I'm hoping the thicker stuff is legit....i have a box of each color already ordered....youd think that a counterfieter would copy it exactly...that is what the purpose of counterfieting...lol


----------

